# Profibus DP - SPS - Anlauf und Busausfall abfangen



## CrazyCat (11 Juli 2006)

Ist mir fast etwas peinlich.:icon_redface: 

Wie kann ich verhindern das

1. 2 über Profibus verbundene Steuerung beim Neuanlauf in Stop gehen wegen eines Busfehlers und das BF - Led leuchtet? (klar die Steuerungen laufen nicht gleich schnell an, aber dann beide gleich in Stop schalten?)


2. die Steuerungen in Stop gehen wenn der Bus ausfällt? Die Steuerungen sollen getrennt voneinander weiterarbeiten können.


Ich habe das doch schon öfter gelöst, aber wie?

Mir dröhnt der Schädel dermassen das ich keinen klaren Gedanken fassen kann, obwohl ich gestern nur 1 Bier getrunken habe und um 11 im Bett war.


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2006)

ob 82,86
evtl auch noch ob 122

lad dir das projekt dp_diag bei siemens.

>>obwohl ich gestern nur 1 Bier getrunken habe und um 11 im Bett war
eben drum


----------



## CrazyCat (11 Juli 2006)

Ich glaube ich habe den OB86 vergessen, das könnte sein.

Einfach die leeren OBs in das Projekt laden richtig?


Bei meinem derzeitigen Zustand kann ein "Reparaturbier" auch keinen Schaden mehr anrichten, wäre also einen Versuch wert.
Spätestens nach dem 10. Bier sind die Kopfschmerzen garantiert nicht mehr mein vorrangiges Problem, ob es mit dem Denken besser wird ist allerdings fraglich. :sm19:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Juli 2006)

Benutze den Fc125 aus dem Diag - Projekt, dann hast du auf einfachste Weise auch noch eine Anzeige, welcher Busteilnehmer ausgefallen ist.

Und dieser Beitrag von Volker gehört eigendlich in die FAQ:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7555&highlight=dpdiag


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2006)

*PROFIBUS DP-Diagnosebausteine FB125, FC125 für SIMATIC S7*

Wenn er den funktionieren würde. 
EDIT: ok, du hast den link geändert. 

*PROFIBUS DP-Diagnosebausteine FB125, FC125 für SIMATIC S7*

*BESCHREIBUNG:*
Für die Diagnoseauswertung eines dezentralen Aufbaus mit PROFIBUS-DP und SIMATIC S7 stehen für das Anwenderprogramm zwei unterschiedliche S7-Bausteine zur Verfügung:
Der FB125 ist die richtige Lösung, wenn neben einer Übersichtsdiagnose detaillierte Informationen über Störung oder Ausfall der Busteilnehmer erforderlich sind.
Der FC125 ist die einfachere Variante und wertet nur die Information "welche Busteilnehmer sind ausgefallen oder gestört" aus (Übersichtsdiagnose). Detailliertere Informationen können mit diesem Baustein nicht angezeigt werden. 

DP_DIAG


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Juli 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:
			
		

> Benutze den Fc125 aus dem Diag - Projekt, dann hast du auf einfachste Weise auch noch eine Anzeige, welcher Busteilnehmer ausgefallen ist.
> 
> Und dieser Beitrag von Volker gehört eigendlich in die FAQ:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7555&highlight=dpdiag


 

Habe eine kurze Zusammenfassung ins FAQ geschrieben. Da diese sicherlich nicht vollständig ist, bitte hier oder per PN weitere Textvorschläge oder sonstiges zukommen lassen.

Evt. eine AWL-Quelle eines sauberen Aufrufs posten.


Gruß, pt


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2006)

hier der aufruf des fb125.

das beispiel in der siemens dp_diag arbeitet mit merkern. finde ich nicht so schön. deshalb habe ich den aufruf durch dbxe (db126) ersetzt. der db ist in der quelle enthalten.

der fb125/db125 ist nicht enthalten um das projekt kleiner zu halten.

auf meiner homepage gibt es eine exceldatei wo man die statusbits der slaves einfacher findet als im db125.
http://www.lischis-home.de/local/sps.htm dort dann weiter nach S7_Bausteine/DP-Diag_DB.xls

weiterhin ist in der quelle der ob85 aufruf mit drin.
ich habe es an einer anlage erlebt, das sich der cpu stop nicht allein durch ob82/86 verhindern lies.
dort wurde der ob85 (Peripheriezugriffsfehler) angefordert.


----------



## Ralle (12 Juli 2006)

Noch ein Hinweis:
Wenn man z.Bsp. ein TP270 mit den von Siemens mitgelieferten Masken für den FB125 nutzt, braucht man an den FB125 fast gar nichts ranzuschreiben (außer die ersten 2 Einträge), da die von Siemens erstellten Diagnoseseiten direkt mit dem Instanz-DB arbeiten.


----------

